# My modest installation



## Arkaitz (Jul 21, 2013)

I first wanted to introduce myself, since I'm new to the forum.
My name is Arkaitz and I'm in the Basque Country.

Met this forum through a special friend who helped me to initiate me into the Dendrobates and you'll be grateful all my life, they are awesome.
I wanted to thank all of you for writing such imformation that has helped me in my home, because there are few forums like this, such a high level.
And also to apologize if I can offend with my English helped by a translator.
A greeting.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice shot of the calling male.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. The traslator's never get everything right. That isnt a problem. You should post up some more pics of your tanks and frogs. Nice Pumilio and Anthonyii.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome and great shots of your set ups and frogs, please share more!


----------



## Arkaitz (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the comments, i put some pictures.
A greeting.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Wonderful! You have some nice happy looking frogs!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I really like your vivs. Rambala are gorgeous!


----------



## Arkaitz (Jul 21, 2013)

Leave more pictures of my latest additions.
2 Ranitomeyas fantastica "Yumbatos" and an adult couple R.imitator "Jeberos"
A greeting.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Love the pic with the tads close to hatching on the bromeliad leaf. Welcome!

JBear


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I really love your frogs! Great addition: "Yumbatos" ... a dream! Can you post some pics of the vivs?


----------



## Arkaitz (Jul 21, 2013)

Once i have the finished battery installations, i promise to put more photos of the vivarium.
A greeting and thanks.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

We look forward. From the glimpse that you can see from the pictures, they look beautiful vivs.


----------



## Arkaitz (Jul 21, 2013)

Well after taking a few months saved here, finally sack some time. 
I have many new features, so if most poor, between little luck I have with sex and death for some reason that is not as Guarumo female who died in the process of tadpoles, female imitator and one of 2 flavovittata females in this case by the harassment of the dominant female, not on time ... 
Fortunately I have a new female to male pumi. 

Being more work, the first thing I did was leave the most accessible or practical terrariums because with ficus climbers had enough problems (F. sagittata and repens.) 
Still I have to choose some not so damn creeper. 

Thanks to MiguelP, by anthony it really is like you are putting like lions. 
Greetings.


----------



## Arkaitz (Jul 21, 2013)

And of course, some updated photo of the frogs and the new addition.


----------



## Arkaitz (Jul 21, 2013)

And finally, 2 small videos


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I do not see the videos! Great job by the pictures! Please, if you can, post some pics of the vivs.


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful frogs, vivs, plants, and photographs! Please keep posting pictures of your collection.


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

Ola! Welcome to forum. Great pics. What camera and lens are you using?


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Arkaitz said:


> Well after taking a few months saved here, finally sack some time.
> I have many new features, so if most poor, between little luck I have with sex and death for some reason that is not as Guarumo female who died in the process of tadpoles, female imitator and one of 2 flavovittata females in this case by the harassment of the dominant female, not on time ...
> Fortunately I have a new female to male pumi.
> 
> ...


I really like the photos of the individual plants. And I second the previous poster's question: What kind of camera and lens are you using? 
The R. fantastica "Yumbatos" are very striking!


----------



## Arkaitz (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you very much, most photos are taken with the sony a77 + Tamron90. 
The penalty of Yumbatos / Cainarachi Valley, they are so timid .... 

rigel ask apologize, it's the second time you've asked me photos vivariums is publishes week without fail, although not as nice as the terrarium of your precious Guarumo I liked both. 
Greetings.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, I'm asking you again because the vivs, those at the bottom of the rack, it seems to me they have a frame, such as Herptek terrariums. I find it very interesting as well as beautiful from the aesthetic point of view! 
And... Your vivs, frogs and pics are simply wonderful!


----------



## Arkaitz (Jul 21, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> Hi, I'm asking you again because the vivs, those at the bottom of the rack, it seems to me they have a frame, such as Herptek terrariums. I find it very interesting as well as beautiful from the aesthetic point of view!
> And... Your vivs, frogs and pics are simply wonderful!


Hi rigel, terrariums for which I am supplying is pvc. 
I leave these 2 pictures, if you need to see more Order it in detail without any compromise.
A greeting.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

They are very beautiful, practical and functional. Where did you bought them?


----------



## Arkaitz (Jul 21, 2013)

In reptilium-box


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks! I would love a rack like: "Baterias a medida"! 

GALERIA DE INSTALACIONES | REPTILIUM-BOX | Terrarios de calidad en PVC, Terrarios economicos, limpios y muy higienicos


----------



## Arkaitz (Jul 21, 2013)

I continue with my updates, Pumi female was adapted fabulously. 
The male not stopped singing during these weeks and I found two I put in 2 rather inaccessible areas so I can not guarantee I have few tadpoles.
The couple flavovittata still courting process but for now resist.

As a final note and taking a few months dusting the flies with 50% Calcium+ and 50% SuperPig, and noticed my frogs with more vitality and apetito.Y but is still more brightly soon see the orange tones imitator.
Time will tell but I do not really even better yellow or red, I'm very happy with the change for the better in their business and everything related to it.
Regards.


----------



## dendroalvaro (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello i am from castellon in spain aswell ypu have really lovely frogs and terrariums.
I have a question with the retilium box terrariums you get the correct ventilation. Because the ones i saw do not have nearly any ventilation. Why did you use the retilium box and not normal glass terrariums that are cheaper?


----------



## Arkaitz (Jul 21, 2013)

hello dendroAlvaro and thanks.
The ventilation is not problem because the PVC is easy to work and you can leave your taste.I decided by this material for its advantages over glass and the price and all various from pvc and thickness.


----------



## dendroalvaro (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Arkaitz (Jul 21, 2013)

Well again with updates, forgive me if I'm so heavy with photos of my Guarumo. 
So far they are behaving like good parents and I see the female care for tadpoles, especially one that was deposited in a reel. 
In this Podre closely follow their growth, if that fails nothing will show photos of its growth later.

Moreover, thanks to Miguel and acquired four pups R. benedicta 2 of them are already in the terrarium and time and not heard any male will listen complicated. 
I'm happy with them, I see more than my fantastica and that is appreciated.
Thank you very much and I hope that they stop raising you that is crazy! 

A greeting.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice pics indeed!


----------

